# Special Blend Jackets



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking for someone who knows (probably an owner) where Special Blend manufactures their goods...
ie.. Made in the U.S.A.? I wondering, so I know whether to expect duties from American sites...

Specifically the Special Blend Utility Jacket 2008.

Thanks in advance.


----------

